# lsof package issue - how to report?



## hardworkingnewbie (Mar 13, 2022)

Hi,

I just stumbled upon an lsof annoyance I want to report to the package maintainers. I'm just using pkg, no src and poudriere.

The annoyance is quite simple: FreeBSD is an OS which comes with ZFS enabled and shipped by default, but lsof gets compiled without ZFS support.


```
root@kraftwerk:/tmp # lsof | less
lsof: WARNING: no ZFS support has been defined.
      See 00FAQ for more information.
```

00FAQ clearly states this:

8.5    FreeBSD ZFS Problems

8.5.1    Why does FreeBSD lsof report "WARNING: no ZFS support has been
    defined."?

    Lsof issues that message when it detects a file on a ZFS file
    system, but has not been built with support for ZFS.  Lsof's
    Configure script detects support can be added for ZFS when it
    finds this file:

    /usr/src/sys/contrib/opensolaris/uts/common/fs/zfs/sys/zfs_znode.h

So that's a compile time short coming. In my opinion lsof should be shipped with enabled ZFS support by default.

Is Bugzilla the way to go for reporting this?

Thanks!


----------



## covacat (Mar 13, 2022)

afaik it was always missing zfs support since 13.0
the file above does not exists in openzfs


----------



## Alain De Vos (Mar 13, 2022)

253553 – sysutils/lsof: no zfs support on 13
					






					bugs.freebsd.org


----------

